# Boxen knacken immer wieder



## Jaadoo (25. Dezember 2007)

Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Meine Boxen immer mal wieder bei Soundausgabe.
Ich geben den Sound über meine Anlage (Panasonic SA-AK640) aus, und habe den pc am 'music port' angeschlossen, kann es daran liegen?
Hatte es beim alten und am neuen pc, also sollte es nicht am onboard chip liegen, weil es zwei verschiedene sind/waren.
ein beispiel fürs knacken ist, bei Battlefield 2142. Da knackt es immer, wenn der Titan explodiert und zwar nicht zu knapp, so schön hintereinander, vllt könnte man es auch als extremes knistern bezeichnen.

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

mfg
Jaadoo


----------



## Pokerclock (25. Dezember 2007)

1. Es könnte am Stromanschluss liegen. Hast du die Anlage/PC an einer Steckdosenleiste hängen. Wenn ja wechsel mal die Steckdose und probiers ohne Leiste.

2. Vielleicht hat das Kabel von PC zu Anlage einen Schlag. Ist es ein Digitalkabel oder Analog? Wechsel das mal aus wenn du kannst.

3. Welcher onboard-Chip ist es? Realtek oder andere? > Neue Treiber installieren.

4. Kabel der Lautsprecher auswechseln (eher unwahrscheinlich). Nach 5 Jahren fangen manche an zu oxidieren. Hier ein Tipp schneide mal die letzten 20cm Kabel zu den Lautsprechern ab.


----------



## Jaadoo (25. Dezember 2007)

1. habe ich schon ausprobiert, brachte leider nichts.

2. keine ahnung ob das kabel analog oder digital ist, denke mal analog (ist ein kabel mit klinkenstecker an beiden enden)
kabel habe ich schonmal getauscht, keine verbesserung

3. Habe jetzt Realtek (mit neusten treibern) und vorher wars glaube ich nvidia

4. Analage habe ich gerade mal ein Jahr, und das problem war von Anfang an da, aber nur wenn ich was über den PC/'Music-Port' mache.


----------



## Pokerclock (25. Dezember 2007)

Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast wechsle mal die Anlage (irgendwas was sich anschließen lässt). Dann kann das Problem auf die Anlage geschoben werden. Ein Fernseher, Radio oder ähnliches.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (26. Dezember 2007)

Das gleiche Problem tritt bei meiner Beschallungsanlage (Teufel Concept G THX 7.1) auf. Sobald ein Lichtschalter betätigt wird, knackst es, egal unter welchen Umständen, teilweise relativ heftig aus meinen Lautsprecher.

Ich denke, dass irgendwo eine kurze Spannungsspitze auftritt etc., die die Elektronik der Lautsprecher dann zu spüren bekommt.

Die Elektroinstallation in diesem Haus hier ist nicht mehr die neueste. Zumindest die Etage hier drunter. Es handelt sich hierbei um ein Einfamilienhaus.


----------



## The-Pc-Freak-25 (26. Dezember 2007)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Das gleiche Problem tritt bei meiner Beschallungsanlage (Teufel Concept G THX 7.1) auf. Sobald ein Lichtschalter betätigt wird, knackst es, egal unter welchen Umständen, teilweise relativ heftig aus meinen Lautsprecher.
> 
> Ich denke, dass irgendwo eine kurze Spannungsspitze auftritt etc., die die Elektronik der Lautsprecher dann zu spüren bekommt.
> 
> Die Elektroinstallation in diesem Haus hier ist nicht mehr die neueste. Zumindest die Etage hier drunter. Es handelt sich hierbei um ein Einfamilienhaus.


Das kann ich nur bestätigen,  immer diese alten elektroleitungen.  Macht mal einer das licht oder ähnliches an hört man das direkt in den Boxen  deswegen hab ich mir jetzt auch ein 5 Headset (mitlerweile wieder 7 KLICK MICH, ICH BIN EIN LINK ! ) gekauft.
Dies braucht nähmlich keinen anschluss an die Steckdose, und hat deswegen auch keine "knacken" mehr


----------



## Wannseesprinter (26. Dezember 2007)

Mit einem Headset bist du fein raus.

Ich frage mich, ob es -so etwas- auch einzeln nur für einen Stecker gibt. Immerhin wird in der Produktbeschreibung angegeben, dass der Kollege Spannungsspitzen und dergleichen verträgt und herausfiltert.


----------



## maaaaatze (26. Dezember 2007)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Mit einem Headset bist du fein raus.
> 
> Ich frage mich, ob es -so etwas- auch einzeln nur für einen Stecker gibt. Immerhin wird in der Produktbeschreibung angegeben, dass der Kollege Spannungsspitzen und dergleichen verträgt und herausfiltert.



für ne einzelne steckdose hab ich sowas noch nicht gesehn, aber so eine steckdosenleiste gabs erst bei ALDI. Hat auch anshclüsse dann für RJ45 und TV/Radio wegen überspannung usw.

@Jaadoo

versuch das ganze mal auf einer ganz anderen Stromleitung zu machen, also anderer Sicherung. Mir und nem freund is das bei ner PA Anlage (sind die großen Anlagen wo bei Konzerten aufgebaut werden für die wo es nicht wissen) mal passiert das der E-Git Marshall fast unseren Bass verstärker rausgeblasen hat, andere Leitung genommen und es war ok. Is ne einfache lösung das mal zu testen. Weil nur der Steckdosenwechsel bringt nicht viel.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (26. Dezember 2007)

Schade eigentlich, dass es einen Spannungsspitzenfilter nicht einzeln gibt.

Das mit der anderen Leitung könnte Abhilfe schaffen. Marode Leitungen in Altbauten machen den ganzen Spaß zum Grauß.


----------



## Jaadoo (26. Dezember 2007)

Naja das haus ist gerade mal 6-7 jahre alt 

ich werde mal gucken wegen andere lautsprecher


----------



## maaaaatze (26. Dezember 2007)

Das muss au nich an den "alten" Leitungen liegen. Da hatten wir die Anlage aufgebaut um einen Neubau einzuweihen und da ist dann das alles passiert. Also ich würds erstma mit der Stromleitung probieren, is am billigsten und einfachsten


----------



## Wannseesprinter (27. Dezember 2007)

...oder mit 'ner Kabeltrommel vom Nachbarn abzapfen  Mal im Ernst: Es kann an sich nur, wenn dieses Problem unregelmäßig auftritt, an den Stromleitungen selbst liegen. Mal darauf achten, wann im Haus oder der Wohnung ein Lichtschalter oder größerer Verbaucher (Mikrowelle z.B.) eingeschaltet wird.


----------



## Jaadoo (27. Dezember 2007)

naja eine regelmäßigkeit gibt es ja, nämlich battlefield 2142 wenn der titan explodiert 

werde mir mal die tage ne anlage/boxen vom kumpel ausleihen


----------

